# Custom Balers Wanted In Minnesota



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Custom Balers Wanted In Minnesota

Farmers or custom operators interested in custom baling native grasses for bioenergy use across Minnesota should call Rural Advantage, a non-profit group working to connect agriculture, the environment and communities, according to its Web site. The group is looking for people to harvest several smaller fields (about 20 acres each) as part of a research project in collaboration with the University of Minnesota. In the future, it may also want larger parcels harvested. The acres would be harvested in October and November.

Article out of this weeks E-Hay Weekly


----------

